# '79 Champ noises



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello! My 79' Champ has been making weird noises recently. The tubes sockets have been cleaned, but the noise remained. Bad tubes? Bad caps? Help!


Here is a noise's sample:


https://soundcloud.com/analogjoe/champ-noise


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Judging from the noise sample, I'd say you have aliens in it and best run far and fast.

Actually, GUESSING it would be caps, then tubes. But someone with real knowledge should chime in shortly.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll add plate resistors to Keto's list. So it's aliens first then plate resistors and caps, not so much tubes I'd say. Tubes are easiest to check though if you have good ones to sub in.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Tubes seem to be good, since we tried different ones to test. It's a really quiet amp, but the noise you can hear in the sample pops is random, but usually happens after 2-3 minutes of playing.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I would look at thr 470 ohm r. and cap on the cathode (pin 8) on your output tube for a bad connection to ground. Try a fresh cap if no issues are found with connections. It does sound like a tube is going south, as it warms up , the noise seems to increase?? U say sockets have been cleaned, were they retensioned as well? Take a good look at the output tube base between the pins, as well the surface of the tube socket for any signs of odd, dull markings which might indicate a carbon path due to high voltage arching(at some point in time).As a test, once amp has warmed up, steady the botton of the tube(s) with your finger and give them a light flick, if the tube is failing this will usually reveal the weak one.

- - - Updated - - -

it's not a super champ , by any chance, is it? A single 6v6 output tube in yours?


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

The sounds does not increase, it just pops out after and stay there. I will take a look at the tubes again. Thanks for the tips BTW!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> it's not a super champ , by any chance, is it? A single 6v6 output tube in yours?


No, it's a Champ, and yes only one 6v6. I don't have a spare for the 6v6, where can I get some good ones?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Tubestore.ca in Hamilton. Lots of selection, but JJ's are generally very good.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, they also have complete Champ kits...might get one of those.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I just recorded this sample using my iPhone, and you can hear what happens while I'm playing. 

https://soundcloud.com/analogjoe/champ-noise2


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I just ordered a kit from the Tubestore...we'll see if a bad tube is the culprit.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

I agree will WCGill and loudtubeamps regarding the plate resistors and the 6V6 cathode resistor.

Also, consider the dropping resistors between the filter caps in the power supply. They drop real power and tend to heat up, causing possible crackling and popping noises.

Another trick might be to spray a guitar plug with contact cleaner, jam it into the input and speaker jacks a few times and rotate it around to clean the jack contacts. These sometimes get a thin film of oxidation on them that causes such noises.

Lastly, be absolutely sure it's not a bad guitar or speaker cord! Nothing is more of a PITA to waste a few hours chasing noise in the amp only to find it was a cord all along.

Wild Bill


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

If the new tubes don't fix it, I will send the amp to a local repair shop. In the meantime, I will clean up the jacks with Deoxit. Thanks!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Problem fixed! The culprit was in fact a bad tube. I ordered a Premium Kit from the Tube Store, and the bad one was the 6v6. 
Sounds great now! Thanks to everyone for the tips.


----------

